# Experiencias viviendo en una casa rural "aislada"



## mr_nobody (29 Ago 2021)

Alguien puede compartir experiancias vivendo en una casa rural donde el pueblo mas cercano esta al menos a 10min en coche? Estoy pensando reformar una que estoy heredando pero esta en medio el bosque sin vecinos. A priori la idea me seduce mucho, sin vecinos, rodeado de naturaleza en una choza apanhada y con el rio al lado.


----------



## brent (29 Ago 2021)

Que envidia, que comunidad autonoma?


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Ago 2021)

brent dijo:


> Que envidia, que comunidad autonoma?



qatarlunha


----------



## OYeah (29 Ago 2021)

Eres un troll, evidentemente. 

No duras dos dias. Y te violan analmente esos dos dias.


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Eres un troll, evidentemente.
> 
> No duras dos dias. Y te violan analmente esos dos dias.



al ignore por tener el alma derroida


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Ago 2021)

A ver yo vivo en un pueblo con vecinos a 5 min de provincia.

Búscate un hobby, como caza, entrenamiento de aves rapaces, hurones, gimnasio, cantar a grito pelado, cortar árboles o cagar un pino.

Los inviernos pueden ser duros, te recomiendo es que vayas a la provincia y te heches una follamiga o amigo cómo mejor te venga.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Ago 2021)

Interesa el tema. Ya abri mi existoso hilo de ejemplo de casa rural a muy buen precio en Leon. La verdad es que aunque solo sea para unos meses al año en plan supervivientes la idea es atractiva


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (29 Ago 2021)

Tendrás que poner un router 4G.

Movistar ofrece un router 4G con un plan infinito de datos llamado "Internet Radio".


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Ago 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver yo vivo en un pueblo con vecinos a 5 min de provincia.
> 
> Búscate un hobby, como caza, entrenamiento de aves rapaces, hurones, gimnasio, cantar a grito pelado, cortar árboles o cagar un pino.



internet y leer cuando haya cortes de luz o conexion.


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Ago 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> internet y leer cuando haya cortes de luz o conexion.











Starlink


SpaceX is developing a low latency, broadband internet system to meet the needs of consumers across the globe. Enabled by a constellation of low Earth orbit satellites, Starlink will provide fast, reliable internet to populations with little or no connectivity, including those in rural...




www.starlink.com


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Ago 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> internet y leer cuando haya cortes de luz o conexion.



Internet la verdad es que es imprescindible hoy en día. También puedes mirar como un estúpido la lumbre y meditar


----------



## jvega (29 Ago 2021)

Joer yo vivo en al campo y es la auténtica salud, tu werto, tus gallines, tus ovejes, no awantar a naiden bufff


----------



## OBDC (29 Ago 2021)

jvega dijo:


> Joer yo vivo en al campo y es la auténtica salud, tu werto, tus gallines, tus ovejes, no awantar a naiden bufff



Son cariñosas las ovejas?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Eremita (29 Ago 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Internet la verdad es que es imprescindible hoy en día. También puedes mirar como un estúpido la lumbre y meditar



Los antepasados de los que inventaron internet, es lo que hacían.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ago 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Internet la verdad es que es imprescindible hoy en día. También puedes mirar como un estúpido la lumbre y meditar



¿Qué tiene de malo el fuego? Yo he tenido algunas de mis mejores iluminaciones mirando el fuego solo, y algunos de mis mejores momentos en compañia de mi familia o chorba. El fuego es vida y tiene una conexión muy especial con nosotros.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo el fuego? Yo he tenido algunas de mis mejores iluminaciones mirando el fuego solo, y algunos de mis mejores momentos en compañia de mi familia o chorba. El fuego es vida y tiene una conexión muy especial con nosotros.



Ninguna, a mí relaja. Disfruto como un enano quemando cosas


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (29 Ago 2021)

En sitios así una escopeta a mano es la auténtica saluc


----------



## OYeah (29 Ago 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ninguna, a mí relaja. Disfruto como un enano quemando cosas




Yo igual, tengo alma de pirómano. Me relaja y me hace meditar que riéte tú de los yoguis y demás.


----------



## jvega (29 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Son cariñosas las ovejas?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



No te creas son muy esquivas y entre la lana están llenas de pinchos por lo que no te la puedes llevar a la cama


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Ago 2021)

mírate esto:
skyDSL, proveedor de internet vía satélite (ISP) - España

Y Ten un perro. No necesariamente para tu defensa o la de la finca, sino para que te avise de cualquier cosa fuera de lo común.


----------



## unaburbu (29 Ago 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Tendrás que poner un router 4G. Movistar ofrece un plan infinito de datos llamado "Internet Radio".



Le llaman internet radio pero tira de la cobertura igual que un puto teléfono móvil. Yo lo di de alta en la casa de pueblo que tengo e iba como el puto culo. Ni 1Mb de bajada y menos de subida. A los 15 días me cambié con Orange y ahí sí me pilla bien porque hay unas antenas a 2,5Km que no tiene obstáculo por medio en mitad del campo. Y aun así, después de 2 años con buena cobertura, hace un par de semanas enfurecí porque llegué un martes (teletrabajo 80%) y no iba. Tuve que sacar el router al tejado (menos mal que por la velux es fácil) y ahí sí... la auténtica salud. 

Ojo con internet porque si piensas irte a un sitio remoto a teletrabajar, más vale que compruebes que tienes plan A y plan B para conectarte. Y aun así los días nublados o de tormenta la cosa no va fina.


----------



## n_flamel (29 Ago 2021)

Salud. Te lo recomiendo. La cantidad de esfuerzo que requiere vivir en el rural es inimaginable para el urbagay y dominguero medio pero compensa en salud sobre todo mental.


----------



## Eremita (30 Ago 2021)

Yo vivo así. Y me gusta mucho más que vivir amontonado en pueblos o ciudades.
Las desventajas, las psicológicas tenlas claras, que no es oro todo lo que reluce. Ten plan B por si desertas del campo, no quemes las naves.
Ahora, como te adaptes, vas a conocer la vida de verdad y te vas a alegrar hasta de tener que picar leña o de diseñar los mecanismos de una puerta automática para el gallinero.

Como no seas apañado con el bricolaje y algo trabajador, gastaras dinerales o acabarás viviendo en una medio chabola en un medio vertedero de cosas rotas y árboles enfermos y retorcidos. Ojo con esto.

Consejos prácticos, vas a necesitar cobertizo, o sala polivalente, que dirían los modernos, ya sea para curar a una gallina en cuarentena o atacada por un perro, o para secar 50 kilos de cebolla, o tener el motocultor o la motosierra desmontados mientras esperas una pieza. En el comedor se hace incómodo y olerá a cebolla.

Buen aislamiento, que la energía no va a bajar, buen insert o estufa, mínimo doble combustión.

Ve despacio con cultivos y animales, elige muy bien los árboles y emplazamientos, merece la pena dedicar unas horas a esta planificación. Los frutales de vivero y de calidad, es frustrante plantar y ver crecer un limonero que de unos limones maluchos, etc.

Hay mucho más, pero sería extenuante escribirlo.


----------



## loveisintheair (30 Ago 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Internet la verdad es que es imprescindible hoy en día. También puedes mirar como un estúpido la lumbre y meditar



No son incompatibles.
Durante casi 20 años tuve internet y fuego.
Desde hace 3, no tengo fuego. Y lo hecho mucho de menos, Internet no lo sustituye.


----------



## MrDanger (30 Ago 2021)

Ya verás cuando te visiten los albanokosovares.


----------



## Gurney (30 Ago 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Alguien puede compartir experiancias vivendo en una casa rural donde el pueblo mas cercano esta al menos a 10min en coche? Estoy pensando reformar una que estoy heredando pero esta en medio el bosque sin vecinos. A priori la idea me seduce mucho, sin vecinos, rodeado de naturaleza en una choza apanhada y con el rio al lado.





Es una aventura, algo raro en estos tiempos oscuros de purgatorio pequeñoburgués, mujeril y viejuno.

No lo dudes y adelante con ello


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2021)

MrDanger dijo:


> Ya verás cuando te visiten los albanokosovares.




Sin vecinos está vendido. Por eso y por tener de repente una úlcera sangrante o cualquier movida similar. Tan solo no es bueno, el perro no te va a llevar en coche al ambulatorio.


----------



## mikiflush (30 Ago 2021)

Pero no te vacunes.
No te vaya a dar un trombo mientras partes leña.


----------



## Migue111 (30 Ago 2021)

unaburbu dijo:


> Le llaman internet radio pero tira de la cobertura igual que un puto teléfono móvil. Yo lo di de alta en la casa de pueblo que tengo e iba como el puto culo. Ni 1Mb de bajada y menos de subida. A los 15 días me cambié con Orange y ahí sí me pilla bien porque hay unas antenas a 2,5Km que no tiene obstáculo por medio en mitad del campo. Y aun así, después de 2 años con buena cobertura, hace un par de semanas enfurecí porque llegué un martes (teletrabajo 80%) y no iba. Tuve que sacar el router al tejado (menos mal que por la velux es fácil) y ahí sí... la auténtica salud.
> 
> Ojo con internet porque si piensas irte a un sitio remoto a teletrabajar, más vale que compruebes que tienes plan A y plan B para conectarte. Y aun así los días nublados o de tormenta la cosa no va fina.



es para mirarse tambien el tema de internet por satelite, que sale mas caro y hay que comprar antena, pero puede ser buena solucion si no hay otra cosa.


----------



## unaburbu (30 Ago 2021)

Migue111 dijo:


> es para mirarse tambien el tema de internet por satelite, que sale mas caro y hay que comprar antena, pero puede ser buena solucion si no hay otra cosa.



En su momento leí opiniones sobre usuarios de internet por satélite y no es la panacea. A ver... si lo quieres para estar comunicado en plan redes, email, ok. Pero si tienes que descargar mucho contenido, leí que jodido. Hay usuarios que les habían cortado el grifo por detectar un volumen de Gb elevado de descarga. Aun así, estando perdido en la nada, no quedará otra. Hasta que venga Elon Musk y nos venda su servicio por satélite que está al caer. Veremos qué quiere de nosotros (no será nuestro dinero).


----------



## wwknude (30 Ago 2021)

Yo he vivido así siempre que he vivido, silencio para dormir, para leer, etc...calidad de vida. Que experiencias necesitas saber? Aclaro que tengo coche.


----------



## asakopako (30 Ago 2021)

Yo estoy en algo parecido. Tengo hilo en este subforo.

La casa no está aislada, forma parte del pueblo lo que es la fachada que da a la calle, pero por detrás se acaba el pueblo, ya da a rústico. Es la última casa del pueblo. La casa de al lado es la de mi tío que ahora está vacía con lo que no tengo vecinos. Por aquí hay algunos que viven en diseminados, la mayoría gente muy mayor aunque hay unos jipis que han montado algo en medio del monte con no sé que paridas de que es un punto de energía, los chakras y su pm. Al menos viven a su rollo y no molestan, casi no se les ve por el pueblo.

Tienes que mirarte la normativa autonómica y municipal. En suelo rústico hay taifas que dejan hacer y otras que son muy estrictas.

En cuanto a la seguridad, pues por aquí tampoco hay muchos problemas. Los malandros van a casas pintonas, no a chabolos como el mío. Pero tengo armas por si acaso. Es mejor tenerlas y no necesitarlas que necesitarlas y no tenerlas. Pero por estar aislado no te supone más peligro. Al menos no sólo por eso. A un conocido lo apuñalaron en el portal del centro de Salamanca, afortunadamente sobrevivió. Lo que quiero decir es que no estás seguro en ninguna parte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ago 2021)

si funciona tu estilo de vida ...

¿ por qué no funciona en el tercer mundo ?


----------



## NPCpremiun (30 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si funciona tu estilo de vida ...
> 
> ¿ por qué no funciona en el tercer mundo ?





¿?


----------



## SUMA (30 Ago 2021)

Pillate una antena GSM para amplificar la señal y así puedas contratar internet por tarjeta sim, o amplificas la señal y te pillas cualquier compañía y un router 4g portátil


----------



## Dr. Oldman (30 Ago 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Alguien puede compartir experiancias vivendo en una casa rural donde el pueblo mas cercano esta al menos a 10min en coche? Estoy pensando reformar una que estoy heredando pero esta en medio el bosque sin vecinos. A priori la idea me seduce mucho, sin vecinos, rodeado de naturaleza en una choza apanhada y con el rio al lado.



Lo preguntas con el fin de cesar tu triste vida de Seat Alhambra y Charo para definitivamente vivir allí, o simplemente para llevarte a las larvas el fin de semana y tener a la señora escupiendo pipas en una hamaca mientras mira videos de Belen Esteban?


----------



## Tzadik (30 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si funciona tu estilo de vida ...
> 
> ¿ por qué no funciona en el tercer mundo ?




A los Menonitas en África y Centro/sud américa si les funciona. El problema es la gente, pero decir esto es facha.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Son cariñosas las ovejas?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Hay bastantes mas ovejas y borregos como tu en las ciudades.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Sin vecinos está vendido. Por eso y por tener de repente una úlcera sangrante o cualquier movida similar. Tan solo no es bueno, el perro no te va a llevar en coche al ambulatorio.



Jajajaja. Todavía pensáis que un vecino va ayudarte? en serio? Vivir en sociedad es la autentica esclavitud y soledad. Cansado estoy de ver como alguien tiene un problema en medio de una ciudad y nadie le ayuda.

Es mas fácil morir apuñalado por tu vecino que morir por una ulcera sangrante que te mata en 15 minutos, jajajaja.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si funciona tu estilo de vida ...
> 
> ¿ por qué no funciona en el tercer mundo ?



Porque prefieren venir a vivir de las paguitas.


----------



## toroloco (30 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si funciona tu estilo de vida ...
> 
> ¿ por qué no funciona en el tercer mundo ?



Porque te roban.

Porque hay hambre y poco dinero y unas gallinas te aguantan hasta que no tengas que poner en la cazuela.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2021)

Un naranjero con municion, un grupo electrogeno + baterias y una familia de mastines enormes.

Si eso unas gallinas para el amor, pero hacerlo lejos de zonas de desprendimientos.









Se cumplen 25 años del hallazgo de un gallego aplastado y con una gallina a medio follar - Off Topic y humor


Ourense fue escenario de un trending topic un año antes del nacimiento de la primera web. En diciembre de 1990, FARO reveló un suceso tan desafortunado como insólito que tuvo eco a nivel nacional, inspiró un pasaje de una canción de Def con Dos y llegó al extranjero en la era previa a Twitter o...




www.3djuegos.com


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Tienes carretera asfaltada? Yo he visto alguna que como no tengas 4x4 no puedes ni ir a hacer la compra


----------



## Akira. (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Tienes carretera asfaltada? Yo he visto alguna que como no tengas 4x4 no puedes ni ir a hacer la compra



Y que problema es tener un 4x4? Es la autentica salud. Sirve para todo...


----------



## Educo Gratis (30 Ago 2021)

Para tener como segunda residencia y pasar unos dias de descanso cuando te de le gana pues de puta madre, llegas, apagas el móvil y nadie sabe de tí hasta que vuelves, perfecto para recargar pilas y ver el norte en todas las cosas de tu vida.

Pero para vivir continuamente aislado... no es buena idea.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (30 Ago 2021)

Lo suyo sería que tuvieses una novia que le guste y sepa llevar ese estilo de vida.

Os hincháis a follar y eso y el resto del tiempo a trabajar para mantener aquello.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Ago 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> casa rural donde el pueblo mas cercano esta al menos a 10min en coche?





11kjuan dijo:


> A ver yo vivo en un pueblo con vecinos a 5 min de provincia.



Como ya han repetido, es la autentica salud, cero estres y lo del miedo, lo importante es que tu mujer, novia se acostumbre, yo tengo al norte un pueblo a 7 kilometros, al sur un pueblo a otros 7 kilometros y al este un parque natural a poco mas de 2 kilometros, hospitales a 15 y 20 kilometros y capital de provincia grande a 25 kilometros, *el paraiso terrenal, me rio de Adan y Eva !!!.*

Tu vives en una calle de chalets, en las afuera de un pueblo y tienes la autovia al final de la calle... es como vivir en un caserio, pero con mas intimidad...


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (30 Ago 2021)

unaburbu dijo:


> Le llaman internet radio pero tira de la cobertura igual que un puto teléfono móvil. Yo lo di de alta en la casa de pueblo que tengo e iba como el puto culo. Ni 1Mb de bajada y menos de subida. A los 15 días me cambié con Orange y ahí sí me pilla bien porque hay unas antenas a 2,5Km que no tiene obstáculo por medio en mitad del campo. Y aun así, después de 2 años con buena cobertura, hace un par de semanas enfurecí porque llegué un martes (teletrabajo 80%) y no iba. Tuve que sacar el router al tejado (menos mal que por la velux es fácil) y ahí sí... la auténtica salud.
> 
> Ojo con internet porque si piensas irte a un sitio remoto a teletrabajar, más vale que compruebes que tienes plan A y plan B para conectarte. Y aun así los días nublados o de tormenta la cosa no va fina.



Yo uso 4g para currar desde un pueblo de montaña donde casi no hay cobertura (ni tan siquiera de voz).

El "truco", usar una antena exterior direccional Dual Mimo. Pillo unos 20mb de bajada.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Ago 2021)

unaburbu dijo:


> Le llaman internet radio pero tira de la cobertura igual que un puto teléfono móvil. Yo lo di de alta en la casa de pueblo que tengo e iba como el puto culo. Ni 1Mb de bajada y menos de subida. A los 15 días me cambié con Orange y ahí sí me pilla bien porque hay unas antenas a 2,5Km que no tiene obstáculo por medio en mitad del campo. Y aun así, después de 2 años con buena cobertura, hace un par de semanas enfurecí porque llegué un martes (teletrabajo 80%) y no iba. Tuve que sacar el router al tejado (menos mal que por la velux es fácil) y ahí sí... la auténtica salud.
> 
> Ojo con internet porque si piensas irte a un sitio remoto a teletrabajar, más vale que compruebes que tienes plan A y plan B para conectarte. Y aun así los días nublados o de tormenta la cosa no va fina.



Tu solución es "fibra sobre radio", esto es empresas que te instalan una antena en tu casa y en ella recibes velocidades y latencias calidad fibra óptica de hasta 30-60 MB/seg (300-600 "megas").
Lo único es saber si hay empresas que operen por tu zona.


----------



## Supermanises (30 Ago 2021)

de hecho yo nose como coño auganta la genet apelotonada en gallineros en esas mierdas que solo van guay para ir el finde a cotorrear y pescar socias...


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> de hecho yo nose como coño auganta la genet apelotonada en gallineros en esas mierdas que solo van guay para ir el finde a cotorrear y pescar socias...



Volviéndose locos. La mayoría de los hacinados tienen taras mentales a medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ago 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Yo uso 4g para currar desde un pueblo de montaña donde casi no hay cobertura (ni tan siquiera de voz).
> 
> El "truco", usar una antena exterior direccional Dual Mimo. Pillo unos 20mb de bajada.



Doy fe de que funciona porque he usado una solución así en un lugar parecido.

No sé dentro de cinco años, pero hoy por hoy, en cualquier lugar de España, un mal 4g adecuadamente apañado sigue siendo mejor que el satélite.


----------



## Beto (30 Ago 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> de hecho yo nose como coño auganta la genet apelotonada en gallineros en esas mierdas que solo van guay para ir el finde a cotorrear y pescar socias...



porque el fin de semana se van fuera a descan....espera....


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Y que problema es tener un 4x4? Es la autentica salud. Sirve para todo...



Ninguno, si te lo puedes permitir. Yo llevo la pickup de la empresa y es un gustazo pero como vehículo particular tengo un lacetti.

El 4x4 consume demasiado, hay que cambiarle siempre las 4 ruedas, no puedes cambiar 2 y conmutar...


----------



## unaburbu (30 Ago 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> Tu solución es "fibra sobre radio", esto es empresas que te instalan una antena en tu casa y en ella recibes velocidades y latencias calidad fibra optica de hasta 30-60 MB/seg (300-600 "megas").
> Lo único es saber si hay empresas que operen por tu zona y hayan antes de emisión.



Googlearé. Gracias por la info.


----------



## unaburbu (30 Ago 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Yo uso 4g para currar desde un pueblo de montaña donde casi no hay cobertura (ni tan siquiera de voz).
> 
> El "truco", usar una antena exterior direccional Dual Mimo. Pillo unos 20mb de bajada.



Miré sobre antenas y leí que aportan apenas un 25% de mejora. Sin embargo, si saco el router al tejado y la cosa mejora, si pongo una antena como la que dices debería de subir bastante. De hecho he llegado a picos de 16 de bajada y 8 de subida. Que es más que suficiente para currar con soltura si es que no tienes que bajarte algo enorme, claro.

Miraré mejor. Gracias.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Ninguno, si te lo puedes permitir. Yo llevo la pickup de la empresa y es un gustazo pero como vehículo particular tengo un lacetti.
> 
> El 4x4 consume demasiado, hay que cambiarle siempre las 4 ruedas, no puedes cambiar 2 y conmutar...



Se pueden permutar como en cualquier vehículo y el consumo es mayor pero al vivir de manera mas autosuficiente terminas gastando menos en combustible que si vives en una gran ciudad.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> *Se pueden permutar como en cualquier vehículo* y el consumo es mayor pero al vivir de manera mas autosuficiente terminas gastando menos en combustible que si vives en una gran ciudad.



Si tiras mucho de la tracción a las 4 no creo. Se gastarán los 4 neumáticos, no? Hombre si vives en un pueblo a no más de 20km del trabajo y no necesitas 4x4 no, pero para ese caso no veo necesidad de comprar uno.

Cómo he dicho he visto gente que vive en caminos muy pedregosos y bacheados que sin 4x4 no tengo claro que pudieran subir. Para esos casos lo veo indispensable.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Si tiras mucho de la tracción a las 4 no creo. Se gastarán los 4 neumáticos, no? Hombre si vives en un pueblo a no más de 20km del trabajo y no necesitas 4x4 no, pero para ese caso no veo necesidad de comprar uno.
> 
> Cómo he dicho he visto gente que vive en caminos muy pedregosos y bacheados que sin 4x4 no tengo claro que pudieran subir. Para esos casos lo veo indispensable.



Los 4x4 se suelen utilizar en ocasiones (barro, nieve, gran desnivel, etc..) con el 4x4, el resto del tiempo no es necesario. Lo que si es necesario es que sean vehículos altos para evitar golpes en los bajos. Y te lo digo yo que tengo 1 todoterreno y 1 pick up para las fincas.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Los 4x4 se suelen utilizar en ocasiones (barro, nieve, gran desnivel, etc..) con el 4x4, el resto del tiempo no es necesario. Lo que si es necesario es que sean vehículos altos para evitar golpes en los bajos. Y te lo digo yo que tengo 1 todoterreno y 1 pick up para las fincas.



Yo estoy con una Hilux y la verdad que vas elevadísimo pero he visto Vitaras tirar como Dios en caminos bacheados.


----------



## Cocorico (30 Ago 2021)

Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.



Agosto de 2003. Yo tenía 32 años.

La chica que por entonces era mi novia había pasado una temporada muy mala por temas familiares y me la llevé de vacaciones un fin de semana a una casa rural del norte de Navarra. La casa estaba a unos quince minutos en coche del pueblo más cercano y se accedía a ella por una carretera de tierra. Alquilé toda la casa para nosotros dos. Estaba aislada en medio del bosque, rodeada de árboles grandes y verdes, y pasaba un pequeño riachuelo unos cincuenta metros más abajo. Lo cierto es que el lugar era tranquilo, hermoso y mágico hasta decir basta.

El sábado por la tarde, con un calor espantoso, nos tumbamos en bañador a la sombra de los árboles con la idea de bajar al riachuelo un poco más tarde. Mi novia estaba en bikini y tenía un cuerpo muy bonito. Habíamos abierto una botella de vino fresquito y nos la habíamos bebido. Con el calor, nos quedamos medio dormidos en las tumbonas. Solo se oía el murmullo de las hojas de los árboles, mecidas por la brisa.

Pasa el tiempo, estoy amodorrado, y, de repente, aparece una sombra frente a mí que me asusta y abro los ojos. Tenemos delante de nosotros, en lo que era terreno del porche de la casa, a un tío de unos cuarenta años con cara de hijo de puta y con una escopeta abierta en las manos.

Me incorporo y mi novia se despierta cuando resuenan los muelles de mi tumbona. El tío nos miraba con una sonrisita de mierda que no me gustaba nada, como vacilándonos. Estaba parado delante de nosotros, mirando sin decir nada. Estaba a punto de preguntarle a ver qué pasa cuando le dice algo en euskera a otro tío con cara de palurdo que aparece por detrás, con el pelo largo, barbas y pintas de colgao.

Se ponen los dos a mirar a mi novia sin ningún disimulo, con la puta sonrisita en la boca. Mi novia se sienta en la tumbona e intenta taparse con la toalla. Me pongo con el corazón a mil, me levanto acojonado pero de mala hostia y les digo todo serio algo así como: "¿Pasa algo? ¿Qué hacéis aquí?". Estoy ya muy nervioso pensando en qué hacer.

Los tíos nos miran mal y no contestan. Se miran entre ellos y siguen mirando con todo descaro a mi novia, que está medio desnuda en bikini. Uno dice algo en euskera y el otro se ríe. Caigo en la cuenta de que estamos solos en el bosque, en bañador y descalzos. Pasan uno o dos minutos, que a mí me parecen una hora, y los tíos allí, desnudando y follándose a mi novia con la mirada.

Me pongo ya a mil, no puedo pensar, se me pasan las ideas por la cabeza a toda velocidad, entre ellas la de abalanzarme ya sobre el tío de la escopeta para intentar quitársela o darle una patada en los cojones o algo por el estilo.

Le digo a uno levantando la voz que qué pasa, que ya me están tocando los huevos. Por dentro estoy terriblemente acojonado, me imagino ya cualquier cosa y el corazón se me sale por la boca. Cuando mi novia se levanta de la tumbona, el tío que tiene la escopeta le dice algo en euskera que no sé qué cojones es y me provoca con la mirada. El otro subnormal se ríe y le dice algo en euskera.

El tiempo parece haberse detenido. Todo sucede muy despacio, quizá porque la experiencia del miedo hace que el momento se eternice. Pasado un tiempo, no sé exactamente cuánto, dediden marcharse por el camino que bordea la casa.

Agarro a mi novia, nos metemos en la casa y cierro la puerta con llave. Por la ventana, veo que se marchan. Debo estar blanco porque ella me mira toda asustada. Me dice que no pasa nada, que son dos gilipollas, que me tranquilice.

Me cuesta respirar del susto que llevo encima. En cuanto me calmo un poco, le digo a mi novia que nos vamos ya, que no nos quedamos allí (con noche de por medio incluida) ni de coña, que parecen dos chiflados hijos de puta y que pueden volver. También tomo conciencia de lo que significa estar solos en medio del bosque a quince minutos en coche del pueblo. No entiendo cómo no lo he pensado antes.

Recogemos nuestras cosas, cierro la casa y regresamos en coche hasta el pueblo. Llamo al móvil a la dueña de la casa para devolverle las llaves y no me coge la llamada. Me la suda. He pagado por adelantado y sé que el tío del bar, el único bar del pueblo, es pariente suyo porque el bar era el sitio donde habíamos quedado con ella al venir.

Entro al bar, voy hacia el tío que está en la barra, le dejo las llaves y me pregunta extrañado: "¿Ya os vais? ¿No os quedáis hasta mañana?". Le contesto todavía de mala hostia: "no, nos vamos ya, aquí hay mucho hijo de puta suelto". Me mira con extrañeza y no dice nada. Tampoco me gusta la cara que pone.

Cogimos el coche y nos volvimos a la ciudad. Paramos en una gasolinera a tomar algo. En el aparcamiento, fuera del coche, mi novia me abrazó y yo la abracé. Todavía recuerdo cómo olía a protector solar y con qué fuerza me apretaba por la espalda.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los vascos son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es normal entre los pueblerinos "acojonar" a los urbanitas. A mi una noche quisieron darme un susto mientras dormía de madrugada en mi tienda de campaña a 1h y media del pueblo por un sendero. Lo que no se esperaban es que me liara a tiros con mi escopeta, solo para asustar. 
Meses mas tarde me contaron que menudo susto se llevaron, mientras confesaban que era solo "una broma".


----------



## tremeño (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sería mucho más normal que al salir de la discoteca , un grupo de menas te pillara de camino a casa con tu chica y tener algún jaleo.
Eso que comentas en mi comarca , es un casus belli que te cagas las patas abajo...no se van con todas las plumas, si no es hoy es dentro de un mes , pero pagan la inocentada...vaaaaya que sí¡¡¡¡
El entorno rural , siempre será mucho más seguro , por densidad de hijosdeputa y por dificultad en esconderse....las ratas y los hijosdeputa suelen abundar más en barrios marginales que en el entorno rural.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ago 2021)

asi vivo yo desde hace año y medio que por acoso me tuve que ir de mi casa lujosa y mira, de lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Yo uso 4g para currar desde un pueblo de montaña donde casi no hay cobertura (ni tan siquiera de voz).
> 
> El "truco", usar una antena exterior direccional Dual Mimo. Pillo unos 20mb de bajada.




¿Podrias extenderte en la instalación de eso? Yo con el router a secas pillo 6 Mb de bajada y en la cocina, lo reparto por la casa, me sobra, pero deberia meterle la antena de Holawifi que tengo arriba muerta de asco.

Router con tarjeta 4G de Simyo MANDA.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2021)

No se como nadie lo ha puesto todavia:


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (30 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Podrias extenderte en la instalación de eso? Yo con el router a secas pillo 6 Mb de bajada y en la cocina, lo reparto por la casa, me sobra, pero deberia meterle la antena de Holawifi que tengo arriba muerta de asco.
> 
> Router con tarjeta 4G de Simyo MANDA.



Mi router es este: HUAWEI 4G Router B315: User guides,FAQs,recycling,repair services|HUAWEI Support Global

Tiene dos tomas de antena SMA para conectar una antena dual Mimo. Es decir, de la antena salen dos cables que conectas al router (se enroscan a mano).

Los cables de mi instalación tienen 10 metros y la antena está fuera, en el jardín, en un mástil.

Para saber hacia dónde orientarla puedes probar a ojo o usando esta página: AntenasGSM.com

El router no necesita cambios de configuración, ya que es capaz de cambiar entre antena interna o externa por sí solo.

En cuanto a la antena en sí, nada del otro mundo, la pillé en Amazon. Palabras clave: 4g dual mimo.

Ojo que venden mini-antenas 4g; no sé qué tal van, pero no tienen buenas críticas.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Mi router es este: HUAWEI 4G Router B315: User guides,FAQs,recycling,repair services|HUAWEI Support Global
> 
> Tiene dos tomas de antena SMA para conectar una antena dual Mimo. Es decir, de la antena salen dos cables que conectas al router (se enroscan a mano).
> 
> ...




Si, yo tengo un router parecido a ese.

Algún dia quizás me anime. O conecte la antena esa que tengo al router de alguna manera.

Lo que es vergonzoso son lo caros que están los Gbytes en España. Pero para el uso que yo le doy cuando estoy por allá me vale con 20Gb.

Lo bueno del 4G es también que no se pierde la conexión y por tanto es lo mejor para las cámaras de seguridad.


----------



## Salchichonio (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cosas como está siempre hay que llevas un cuchillo de puta madre cuando andas por esos sitios.

Los orgullosos habitantes del agro a veces son también medio retrasados mentales sin nada que perder


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eso es el comienzo de "Perros de paja".

Te has librado de un final "excitante".


----------



## Cocorico (30 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso es el comienzo de "Perros de paja".
> 
> Te has librado de un final "excitante".



No he visto esa película. Por lo que cuentas, no acaba bien.

Me he puesto de mala hostia recordando la "anécdota". Con qué gusto los degollaría como a cerdos.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> No he visto esa película. Por lo que cuentas, no acaba bien.
> 
> Me he puesto de mala hostia recordando la "anécdota". Con qué gusto los degollaría como a cerdos.




Eres un Dustin Hoffman total.

La película es santo y seña en Burbuja.info y su desconocimiento implica baneo. Te damos una semana para que la veas.


----------



## Cocorico (30 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Eres un Dustin Hoffman total.
> 
> La película es santo y seña en Burbuja.info y su desconocimiento implica baneo. Te damos una semana para que la veas.



Ya me ha picado la curiosidad. Me dispongo a pedirle prestada una "copia digital" a un hamijo.


----------



## n_flamel (30 Ago 2021)

cuenta conmigo (por MP) si creas el grupo.


----------



## n_flamel (30 Ago 2021)

Aprovecho para preguntar, si quisiérais comprar una finca grande cómo buscaríais? Alguna página o portal especializados?


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2021)

¿Has conseguido la desconexión total?


----------



## Eigentum (30 Ago 2021)

La experiencia me dice que vives las estaciones del año y sus cambios en vez de sufrirlos, que te das cuenta de que normalmente no hace tanto frio, que el frio es fruto de vivir calentitos en la colmena y sin movernos de ella, en cuanto sales al monte y andas un poco entras en calor y a pesar de ser invierno te sobra mucha ropa, sobre todo si recoges leña o si haces tareas del campo.

Reflexionas mucho y vuelves a la ciudad curado, se disfruta mucho sentado frente al fuego mirando las llamas y pensando, un buen libro para leer viene genial.


----------



## urano (30 Ago 2021)

Si, claro que se puede.....estas en el 2021 y en el primer mundo....

5000mil millones de personas seguramente darían por estar en tu lugar...por lo menos.

Si la alternativa es vivir en una colmena con paredes de papel de barrio Paco en una gran urbe ..adelante


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Ago 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Has conseguido la desconexión total?



Si quitamos el telegram, youtube, xvideos y florear en Burbuja, como en la Edad Media hoyga.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Ago 2021)

Qué gusto vivir como Schwarzenegger en comando!.


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2021)

Entiendo, ¿Crees que si no pudiéras comprar nada saldrías adelante? ¿O te faltaría algún nutriente o cualquier otra cosa?


----------



## Salchichonio (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> No he visto esa película. Por lo que cuentas, no acaba bien.
> 
> Me he puesto de mala hostia recordando la "anécdota". Con qué gusto los degollaría como a cerdos.



No le imagino el acojone que pasaste....


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (30 Ago 2021)

Hazlo. 



Yo estoy en proceso, tengo el terreno, 3ha, al lado del monte, rodeado de montañas, sin vecinos a 2 km a la redonda, me permiten construir aunque haré algo de madera, placas solares...

Lo único malo el agua, actualmente voy de acampada y tiro de aljibe y depósitos, pero para vivir de continuo sería más complejo. Hay agua a 140m (pozo) pero me han comentado que no dan permisos.


----------



## stuka (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Ya me ha picado la curiosidad. Me dispongo a pedirle prestada una "copia digital" a un hamijo.




Que sea la original:









Perros de paja (1971)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: El astrofísico americano David Sumner (Hoffman) se traslada a vivir al pueblo de su mujer, en Gran Bretaña. Es un hombre reservado y tímido que vive absorto en sus investigaciones y procura evitar ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## OBDC (30 Ago 2021)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (30 Ago 2021)

Poblado burbujista:









Castilla y León se da de plazo hasta 2020 para erradicar los sesenta núcleos chabolistas


El presidente del Secretariado Gitano ve necesario abordar también el problema de los «barrios segregados», que supone el 8,4%




www.elnortedecastilla.es





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Eremita (30 Ago 2021)

Judah Ben-Hur dijo:


> Hazlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sin agua barata, ya sea de red, pozo o canal, me preocuparía mucho.


----------



## Eremita (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me alegro que quedara en un susto y no algo grave. Desgraciadamente, hay gente muy peculiar en todos sitios.

Una persona retorcida y jodida, habría vuelto a alquilar la casa en breve con unos compinches retorcidos, pero está vez, la bonita joven sería un cebo, o mejor una muñeca hinchable, y los compinches centinelas.
Puede que a alguno se le rompiese una escopeta en las espaldas o simplemente que el susto se lo lleven ellos.

Aunque lo mejor para la mayoría, sea dejarlo correr.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ago 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> A priori



En principio


----------



## singladura (30 Ago 2021)

Conocí a una que temía las goteras con terror porque las cabras salvajes pastaban en su tejado. Que te caiga una de orines no es guay


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (30 Ago 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Yo sin agua barata, ya sea de red, pozo o canal, me preocuparía mucho.




En el pueblo a 2km tengo una casa, con agua potable y de riego. Pero aunque sea una aldea, yo lo que quiero es vivir en la montaña aislado y con bastante terreno. 

Lo suyo sería hacer un pozo claro. En otros tiempos se haría ilegal y tan tranquilo. Aunque el aljibe si le das muchos m2 recoge bastante agua.


----------



## Pato Sentado (30 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hago un cortapega de una anécdota que ya he contado en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que Dustin Hoffmann tuvo una experiencia parecida...


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (30 Ago 2021)

Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande.


----------



## singladura (30 Ago 2021)

Termina sucediendo que al estar aislado se convive con desterrados y ahí radica el peligro. Más que en lo rural y tal. Si se es poco escrupuloso y sin manías lo llevas bien. Pero al ser los humanos animales sociales terminas coincidiendo por muy apartado que estés y el problema es ese
Y la poca variedad para elegir. Al ser menos se tienen pocas alternativas de socialización y si el vecino te sale rana (las probabilidades aumentan) termina por ser un problema cuando entre más gente se diluye con facilidad


----------



## Eremita (30 Ago 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Entiendo, ¿Crees que si no pudiéras comprar nada saldrías adelante? ¿O te faltaría algún nutriente o cualquier otra cosa?



Temporalmente, si no necesito antibióticos, un año, dos, creo que sí. Supongo que unos puntos de sutura, se pueden improvisar....
Pero para mí, sin pan, café, gasóleo, piezas de repuesto, electricidad...llevaría una vida un poco cutre.


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2021)

Interesante gracias. ¿Cuánto tiempo te cuesta ordeñar? ¿Lo haces a diario?


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Temporalmente, si no necesito antibióticos, un año, dos, creo que sí. Supongo que unos puntos de sutura, se pueden improvisar....
> Pero para mí, sin pan, café, gasóleo, piezas de repuesto, electricidad...llevaría una vida un poco cutre.



Entiendo, bueno al menos estás cerca de la autosuficiencia.


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2021)

Ok, a parte de cereales, ¿Qué más das de comer a los animales?


----------



## SIEN (30 Ago 2021)

[/QUOTE]


OBDC dijo:


> Son cariñosas las ovejas?





jvega dijo:


> No te creas son muy esquivas y entre la lana están llenas de pinchos por lo que no te la puedes llevar a la cama



La verdad es que hay de todo...


----------



## Triyuga (30 Ago 2021)

Empieza a cortar leña, y guardala en la leñera, puede servir...


----------



## Triyuga (30 Ago 2021)

esta en medio el bosque , ¿eso quiere decir sin sol ???


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Ago 2021)

No es lo mismo vivir en el campo que vivir del campo...


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2021)

La remolacha me dio unas cagaleras terribles, sería que iba estreñido por estar siempre sentado. 

¿los matas tú o los llevas a un matadero?


----------



## asiqué (30 Ago 2021)

Para vivir todo el año no pero si que me gustaria una casita para estar el finde y vacaciones.
En vizcaya es imposible, no te dejan ni poner una caravana en un terreno


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2021)

Yo he ido a varias matanzas de cerdos y vacas y tampoco me sentí nada cómodo. 

Tenía que retirarme y luego al comer pensaba en el animal y tampoco estaba agusto, entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, tienes toda la razón.

¿Electricidad y agua tienes conexión, placas?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Ago 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Alguien puede compartir experiancias vivendo en una casa rural donde el pueblo mas cercano esta al menos a 10min en coche? Estoy pensando reformar una que estoy heredando pero esta en medio el bosque sin vecinos. A priori la idea me seduce mucho, sin vecinos, rodeado de naturaleza en una choza apanhada y con el rio al lado.




Que envidia.
disfrutala. quizas no para residencia fija, pero si para pasar temporadas desconectado de todo.

ese es mi sueño, de hecho unpar de veces al año alquilo una casa rural por los montes de albacete alejado del mundo minimo un par de semanas. mano de santo


----------



## fanta de pescao (30 Ago 2021)

Prepara concertinas bien afiladas, torre de vigilancia y escopeta de caza para cuando se acerque la moronegrada a asaltar la huerta.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ago 2021)

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/25080578/



Siempre puedes comprar un chabolo de 15m por 60.000€


----------



## Eremita (31 Ago 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Lo aconsejable es hacerse una parcela colindante al pueblo. No estarás en el centro pero tampoco perdido de la mano de Dios.
> 
> Al estar junto al pueblo, posiblemente sea urbano y podrás edificar. Si no es urbano, tendrás los mismos inconvenientes que en medio del bosque pero sin sus problemas añadidos. Y siempre habrán casas con terreno junto al pueblo, aunque haya que restaurar.
> 
> ...



No sé qué haré cuando la vejez me impida cuidar las gallinas y mantener mi pequeño imperio personal. La idea de la ciudad me aterroriza, el pueblo para el que lo quiera. A veces he llegado a pensar en que si no puedo vivir a mi manera, no tiene sentido continuar viviendo, y cuando se llega a ese punto por vejez, no hay absolutamente ninguna oportunidad de que las cosas mejoren.
Ya improvisare algo, soy hábil con las manos.


----------



## stuka (31 Ago 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Alguien puede compartir experiancias vivendo en una casa rural donde el pueblo mas cercano esta al menos a 10min en coche? Estoy pensando reformar una que estoy heredando pero esta en medio el bosque sin vecinos. A priori la idea me seduce mucho, sin vecinos, rodeado de naturaleza en una choza apanhada y con el rio al lado.




Lo aconsejable es hacerse una parcela colindante al pueblo. No estarás en el centro pero tampoco perdido de la mano de Dios. ¿Por qué creéis que durante milenios se juntaba la gente en comunidades...para follar?

Al estar junto al pueblo, posiblemente sea urbano y podrás edificar. Si no es urbano, tendrás los mismos inconvenientes que en medio del bosque pero sin sus problemas añadidos. Y siempre habrán casas con terreno junto al pueblo, aunque haya que restaurar, pero tendrás los permisos. Que no se trata de montar la ganadería Domeq, sino de mantener cuatro gallinas, unos conejos y plantar unos tomates.

Los que habláis de vivir solos así no lo comprendéis. Cualquier día te caes del árbol o por las escaleras, te hieres con una herramienta o sufres un simple e inhabilitante esguince jodido (muchas sesiones de rehabilitación)...y con dudosa cobertura telefónica...para cagarse encima. O que tengas una avería en tu único coche cuando más lo necesitas. 

Y no estoy hablando de que entre alguien y tenga toda la semana para hacer mondadientes con tus huesos.

Además de que ahora os creéis Alejandro Magno, pero la vida pasa y uno envejece.


----------



## derepen (31 Ago 2021)

Pues enhorabuena. Tú te vas a escapar de la impresora. 




asiqué dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/25080578/
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre puedes comprar un chabolo de 15m por 60.000€



tiene 7500 metros de terreno 



Eremita dijo:


> No sé qué haré cuando la vejez me impida cuidar las gallinas y mantener mi pequeño imperio personal. La idea de la ciudad me aterroriza, el pueblo para el que lo quiera. A veces he llegado a pensar en que si no puedo vivir a mi manera, no tiene sentido continuar viviendo, y cuando se llega a ese punto por vejez, no hay absolutamente ninguna oportunidad de que las cosas mejoren.
> Ya improvisare algo, soy hábil con las manos.



¿Qué edad tienes?


----------



## stuka (31 Ago 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> No sé qué haré cuando la vejez me impida cuidar las gallinas y mantener mi pequeño imperio personal. La idea de la ciudad me aterroriza, el pueblo para el que lo quiera. A veces he llegado a pensar en que si no puedo vivir a mi manera, no tiene sentido continuar viviendo, y cuando se llega a ese punto por vejez, no hay absolutamente ninguna oportunidad de que las cosas mejoren.
> Ya improvisare algo, soy hábil con las manos.




Si tanto valoras ese tipo de vida, razón de más para prever que sea sostenible hasta el fin de tus días. 

Porque te aseguro que a partir de cierta edad -y no hablo de 80 años- no podrás llevarlo, aun teniendo suerte.


----------



## Alan__ (31 Ago 2021)

Te cuidado por esas zonas puede que no haya personas pero puede que si haya ETNIANOS. Ojito. Pueden estar en cualquier parte...


----------



## asiqué (31 Ago 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena. Tú te vas a escapar de la impresora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No necesito 7500metros, con una pequeña huerta me sobra, no voy a vivir de ella. Pero 15m cuadrados es menos que la cabaña de unabomber no me jodas, y la altura que? mido 190 … no se yo


----------



## ashe (31 Ago 2021)

Depende de muchos factores, como ha dicho un forero no es lo mismo vivir en el campo que DEL CAMPO, además de que nadie ha dicho el punto clave y es el tipo de vecinos que uno tiene, puede tocarte uno tocapelotas, uno honrado, otro que cree que es el minirey del pueblo compinchado con el ayuntamiento etc para crear caciquismo etc...

Luego está (geograficamente hablando) el lugar, agua etc y al poder ser mínimo una hectarea para cultivar, además de imprescindible un coche para desplazarte preferiblemente a gasoil (por la capacidad de poder por ej fabricar bodiesel), y sobre la vida de campo cada persona es un mundo, lo que si hay es mucho flipado urbanita que me recuerda a los mismos que idealizan japón (donde vivo ahora) que cuando llegan al lugar el mito o cae de golpe o cae poco a poco volviendose agrio por varios factores siendo el mas normal que en el campo requiere planificar a 3 meses mínimo y quitarse ciertas gilipolleces, algo parecido en ese sentido a la fábula de la hormiga y la cigala (la cigala es el urbanita) o dicho de otra forma, el la ciudad se puede vivir mas en la nube mientras los servicios no caiga, en un pueblo el servicio eres tú y por ello hace que no pueda uno estar en la nube y mas en el mundo real, además de que hoy la tecnica (tecnologia) permite hacer cosas que antaño no era posible y mejorar ciertas tecnicas de cultivo (por ej hidroponia) como internet para conocimiento como tecnicas de cultivo, crianza animales etc

Además de que no es lo mismo el urbanita que intenta ir al pueblo con el urbanita que muchos desean la vida de ciudad (comodidades) que eso es aplicable a otros países como Italia (un amigo italiano de pueblo me lo dijo que ahi el de pueblo añora una vida de comodidades como el de ciudad)

Y finalmente está otro factor casi tan importante como los vecinos (comunidad vamos) y es el tipo de casa que uno tiene (construcción) así como su capacidad de autosuficiencia, depender lo menos posible de tecnologia, así como recuperar ciertas tecnicas del pasado, por ej para el hielo


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (31 Ago 2021)

No sé si vivir permanentemente, pero sí me encantaría tener una cabaña de madera en el bosque.
Iría al menos un par de semanas en invierno, dedicándome a echar leña a la estufa y devorar libros mientras veo caer la nieve por la pequeña ventana.


----------



## stuka (31 Ago 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> No sé si vivir permanentemente, pero sí me encantaría tener una cabaña de madera en el bosque.
> Iría al menos un par de semanas en invierno, dedicándome a echar leña a la estufa y devorar libros mientras veo caer la nieve por la pequeña ventana.




Eso que dices son sueños efímeros de niñato que todos hemos tenido. No conduce a nada, nunca lo tendrás.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (31 Ago 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Eso que dices son sueños efímeros de niñato que todos hemos tenido. No conduce a nada, nunca lo tendrás.



No estoy de acuerdo pero respeto tu comentario.
En EEUU y Canadá cientos de miles (o decenas de miles) de personas tiene cabins. No es irrealizable.


----------



## stuka (31 Ago 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo pero respeto tu comentario.
> En EEUU y Canadá cientos de miles (o decenas de miles) de personas tiene cabins. No es irrealizable.




En esos países hacen docus de: montar cualquier casa e invento en sus propios terrenos, cambiar el motor de tu coche o moto y más cosas como te sale de la polla...Todo eso y mucho más se puede ver en Dmax. Mega, etc.

En Hispanistán te joden si le haces una caseta al perro sin licencia o en rústico. Y te echan para atrás en la ITV por no llevar una bombilla homologada.

Por no hablar de la afición a las armas (que no comparto) en esos lugares. Intenta conseguir aquí algo más que una licencia de caza y verás.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (31 Ago 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar, si quisiérais comprar una finca grande cómo buscaríais? Alguna página o portal especializados?



Depende de la zona y de lo grande que busques, pero lo mejor siempre es preguntar discretamente en el bar del pueblo de muchos pueblos. 
Las fincas rurales no se anuncian mucho en internet, salvo excepciones.


----------



## vanderwilde (31 Ago 2021)

No le eches mucho dinero al asunto, y prueba. Tengo amigos que han vivido en el campo, y familia que aún sigue viviendo.

Lo digo porque te vas a hartar.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (31 Ago 2021)

No es lo mismo vivir en una casa de campo del interior de Jaén que en una casa de campo del interior de Madrid, ya que la gentuza que hay en las ciudades no se va a meter 6 horas de carretera para ir a robarte a Jaén a una casa de campo que a fin de cuentas no es lujosa, pero la gentuza que vive en Madrid (donde vive MUCHA gentuza) no va a reparar en coger el coche media hora para ir a pegarte un palo a tu casa. Yo vivo en pueblo del interior de Andalucía (no inmis) y aquí es muy normal que la gente viva en casas de campo, ya que muchos de ellos viven del campo (incluso varios familiares), y los robos son algo anecdótico cuando no algo que no ocurre. Gente que lleva viviendo así 50 años y ni tan siquiera ha tenido un susto. Por lo tanto, lo importante es la ubicación.


----------



## Beto (31 Ago 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> No sé si vivir permanentemente, pero sí me encantaría tener una cabaña de madera en el bosque.
> Iría al menos un par de semanas en invierno, dedicándome a echar leña a la estufa y devorar libros mientras veo caer la nieve por la pequeña ventana.



Busca este libro que seguramente te gustara


----------



## Eremita (31 Ago 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Si tanto valoras ese tipo de vida, razón de más para prever que sea sostenible hasta el fin de tus días.
> 
> Porque te aseguro que a partir de cierta edad -y no hablo de 80 años- no podrás llevarlo, aun teniendo suerte.



Hombre, quitaré las gallinas y el huerto lo reduciré al perejil y aromáticas. La leña la comprare picada, y supongo que el móvil lo llevaré siempre encima, pagaré para que me cambien las tejas rotas, etc. Y ganare algún tiempo de vivir algo al margen de la sociedad.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ago 2021)

Cocorico dijo:


> Ya me ha picado la curiosidad. Me dispongo a pedirle prestada una "copia digital" a un hamijo.



Hay portales inmobiliarios que se dedican a la venta de fincas rusticas grandes de varios millones de euros.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Con razón eres como eres viviendo es ese estercolero. Imagino que también tendrás alguna gallina para follar aunque seguro que te gusta mas que te de por el culo el perro.


----------



## Eremita (31 Ago 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> No necesito 7500metros, con una pequeña huerta me sobra, no voy a vivir de ella. Pero 15m cuadrados es menos que la cabaña de unabomber no me jodas, y la altura que? mido 190 … no se yo



Tienes razón, pero cuidado con las parcelas pequeñas, que en cuanto pones 4 árboles, jardín, huerto y gallinero, te quedas sin espacio para quemar los restos vegetales, o te huele la casa al remolque de estiércol o acabas quitando el gallinero harto de moscas y de escuchar al gallo como si durmiese contigo.


----------



## Eremita (31 Ago 2021)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> No es lo mismo vivir en una casa de campo del interior de Jaén que en una casa de campo del interior de Madrid, ya que la gentuza que hay en las ciudades no se va a meter 6 horas de carretera para ir a robarte a Jaén a una casa de campo que a fin de cuentas no es lujosa, pero la gentuza que vive en Madrid (donde vive MUCHA gentuza) no va a reparar en coger el coche media hora para ir a pegarte un palo a tu casa. Yo vivo en pueblo del interior de Andalucía (no inmis) y aquí es muy normal que la gente viva en casas de campo, ya que muchos de ellos viven del campo (incluso varios familiares), y los robos son algo anecdótico cuando no algo que no ocurre. Gente que lleva viviendo así 50 años y ni tan siquiera ha tenido un susto. Por lo tanto, lo importante es la ubicación.



Toda la razón tienes. No es igual la influencia, tanto de delincuentes como de domingueros, que recibe un lugar a 50 km de Madrid o Barcelona capital, que la que se recibe a la misma distancia de Jaén o Soria capital.


----------



## asiqué (31 Ago 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero cuidado con las parcelas pequeñas, que en cuanto pones 4 árboles, jardín, huerto y gallinero, te quedas sin espacio para quemar los restos vegetales, o te huele la casa al remolque de estiércol o acabas quitando el gallinero harto de moscas y de escuchar al gallo como si durmiese contigo.



podria vivir legalmente 3 dias a la semana en esa cabaña en ese terreno de uso agricola?
El tema es que en 4 dias venga la autoridac y me oblige a largarme.
Solo la tendria para ocio, pasar el finde y cosas asi.
Unabomber vivio 20 años en un chabolo parecido pero claro en USA donde si que hay libertad


----------



## Eremita (31 Ago 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo pero respeto tu comentario.
> En EEUU y Canadá cientos de miles (o decenas de miles) de personas tiene cabins. No es irrealizable.



Yo lo hice en España, alquilando o gracias a préstamos con la contrapartida de echar un ojo al ganado y alimentar a los perros. Quise asegurarme antes de enterrar un pastizal en un proyecto a mí medida, tan a mí medida que sería invendible por la quinta parte de lo invertido.
Menos mal que no hay entes demoníacos en mi casa.


----------



## Eremita (31 Ago 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> podria vivir legalmente 3 dias a la semana en esa cabaña en ese terreno de uso agricola?
> El tema es que en 4 dias venga la autoridac y me oblige a largarme.
> Solo la tendria para ocio, pasar el finde y cosas asi.
> Unabomber vivio 20 años en un chabolo parecido pero claro en USA donde si que hay libertad



Desconozco los aspectos legales, aunque supongo que sí, la chirivía de alta montaña requiere su poda de madrugada, y solo una hoja al día, y es terreno agrícola....me has entendido?
Yo creo que si no causas problemas y eres discreto, no habrá pegas. Pero hablo con botellín y palillo en ristre.


----------



## asiqué (31 Ago 2021)

he leido historias variopintas de gente que mete en su terreno una caravana remolque pequeña de 750kg y recibe una multa cuantiosa. Ya ves. Que tiene de malo estar unos dias en tu terreno? atiendes la huerta o los frutales y al llegar la noche te quedas en la caravana a descansar con tu bocata de latun y una cerveza


----------



## Gusman (31 Ago 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Eso que dices son sueños efímeros de niñato que todos hemos tenido. No conduce a nada, nunca lo tendrás.



Jajajajaaja, menudo arconte estas hecho. Imagino que crees que la vida le trata a todo el mundo igual que a ti. Pues hay algunos que si conseguimos nuestros sueños, sabes, simplemente hay que ser positivo y perseguirlos, PUTO VAMPIRO ENERGÉTICO!!

Ni puto caso a los elementos así. Vivir en una puta cabaña en la montaña, viendo como nieva y leyendo al calor del fuego es la autentica salud, y lo digo porque lo hago habitualmente en invierno.


----------



## Carlos1 (31 Ago 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/25080578/
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre puedes comprar un chabolo de 15m por 60.000€




Qué cosa más artificial.


----------



## Lord Osis (31 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Y que problema es tener un 4x4? Es la autentica salud. Sirve para todo...



Ni siquiera hace falta un 4x4, un panda o un Marbella un poco tocado y disfrutas como un cabrón. Es más, seguramente en el pueblo aun quedan unos cuantos conducidos por viejos que cuando dejen de conducir te lo regalarán para piezas.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (31 Ago 2021)

Ojo con los robos, en la Galicia profunda a 40km de ciudades como Lugo o Ourense hay robos. Algunos con intimidación.

Respecto de la edad cualquier paisano, y paisana, con ochenta años está cultivando su huerta perfectamente, algunos aguantan hasta cerca de los noventa dale que te pego. Incluso con vacas. Evidentemente unas gallinas las puedes mantener hasta el día de tu muerte en muchos casos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (31 Ago 2021)

Carta de un amigo sobre la sociedad rural popular tradicional: “Un modo de vivir, de pensar, de sent


Carta de un amigo sobre la sociedad rural popular tradicional: “Un modo de vivir, de pensar, de sentir, de ser” Hola, Félix Te envío estas palabras, no para deleites nostálgicos, pues añorar tanto el pasado puede conducirnos a pegarnos un tiro; tampoco para presumir de "otro mundo" que conocí...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/25080578/
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre puedes comprar un chabolo de 15m por 60.000€



Es perfecto como gallinero !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> No sé qué haré cuando la vejez me impida cuidar las gallinas y mantener mi pequeño imperio personal. La idea de la ciudad me aterroriza, el pueblo para el que lo quiera. A veces he llegado a pensar en que si no puedo vivir a mi manera, no tiene sentido continuar viviendo, y cuando se llega a ese punto por vejez, no hay absolutamente ninguna oportunidad de que las cosas mejoren.
> Ya improvisare algo, soy hábil con las manos.



Si hicistes la mili en el Sahara, ya tendras los 70 cumplidos...


----------

